# The Cambridge Companion to Puritanism



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2008)

_The Cambridge Companion to Puritanism_ should be available very shortly.

Cambridge Companion Countdown « Î´Î¹Î±Î¸Î®ÎºÎ· (September 20, 2008)

The Cambridge Companion to Puritanism - Cambridge University Press


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Sep 27, 2008)

I bought mine this week here in Cambridge, and have read most of it already. It's magnificent stuff. Highly recommended.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 27, 2008)

JohnOwen007 said:


> I bought mine this week here in Cambridge, and have read most of it already. It's magnificent stuff. Highly recommended.



Excellent!


----------



## ADKing (Sep 27, 2008)

I will definitely be purchasing this! Some big names and interesting chapters.


----------



## SolaGratia (Sep 27, 2008)

$29.99 for the paperback edition [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Cambridge-Companion-Puritanism-Companions-Religion/dp/0521678005/ref=ed_oe_p]Amazon.com: The Cambridge Companion to Puritanism (Cambridge Companions to Religion): John Coffey, Paul C. H. Lim: Books[/ame]


or

$90.00 for the hardback [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Cambridge-Companion-Puritanism-Companions-Religion/dp/0521860881/ref=sr_11_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1222566013&sr=11-1]Amazon.com: The Cambridge Companion to Puritanism (Cambridge Companions to Religion): John Coffey, Paul C. H. Lim: Books[/ame]


----------



## Ivan (Sep 28, 2008)

What is the big deal about this book? Is it really that big a deal?


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 28, 2008)

Ivan,

Oh be quiet and go read your _Systematic Theology _by Finney.

Thanks for the tip, guys. I did a price check a few minutes ago and decided to pre-order it from Barnes and Noble for $22.49 and free shipping (after picking up a couple of bargain books such as a Bart Ehrman one I didn't have. Actually, maybe Ivan should get the Ehrman book. Hmmmmmm).


----------



## Ivan (Sep 28, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Oh be quiet and go read your _Systematic Theology _by Finney.



How did you know?! I"ve got the gold-plated edition with a life-time warranty. It makes a great seat booster for my grandson. Unfortunately he used it before he was potty-trained. Oh well, what ya gonna do?



> I did a price check a few minutes ago and decided to pre-order it from Barnes and Noble for $22.49 and free shipping



Hehe...this is what I was looking for...worked....but is that the best price?



> (after picking up a couple of bargain books such as a Bart Ehrman one I didn't have. Actually, maybe Ivan should get the Ehrman book.



You must have gotten the last one. I didn't seen a Ehrman in the bargain bin. Of course, most of the books in the bargain bin at B&N should be in the circular file!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 11, 2008)

Cambridge Companion to Puritanism « Î´Î¹Î±Î¸Î®ÎºÎ· (October 11, 2008)


----------

